# Vanes for 3D?



## Eliteonly (Oct 8, 2011)

Lets beat this dead horse like its never been beat before...and bring this question back to the top with a current thread. What are your favorite vanes for 3D? What are some good ways to go for vanes on a fat shaft arrow? Im shooting the GT X Cutter arrows this season again but I shot X2 Blazers last year but felt like they didn't steer well enough. I also tried Mini Blazers with even less success. Getting these X Cutters spined right for my setup won't ever happen and Im sticking with them because I like how thick they are (had other brands scatter in my bow after flexing them or break them in my hands!) A better steering vane would clean up some of the flight issues for me I would believe. What is the story on the Bohning Impulse and Killer vanes? They look like they would steer well and be low profile.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

I shoot Easton Fatboys.
They fly good with blazers, but
I've been playing with feathers.
4" true flight with a big helical.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

FlexFletch SK300's

I want feathers to work but seems every 3D shoot I go to I get poured on.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

i'm shooting BE challengers with X2 Blazers.
getting perfect flight out to 100+ yds.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

For xcutters or larger shafts I really like blazers with 2 degree offset and helical. There are a ton of shooters,pros as well that shoot blazers w/xcutters. If you want a low profile vane the bohning 2.5" xvanes are a good choice for large shafts. Run as much point weight up front you can to get the speed you want will help them fly better for too.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I use razor feather fletching they give me very good arrow flight and are forgiving to arrow contact on any thing if you touque a shot.Down side not as durable as vanes I have to refletch my # 1 arrow twice a year and rain can be a problem.But on the good side the vanes can be beat up bad and still shoot well.Hell feather is what makes birds fly and have been use on arrows for thousands of years. if it isn't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Both razors and 2 1/4 inch parabolic cut feathers fly good, and give me a little more FOC with the same points. Still keep a few arrows fletched with x2s for those rainy day 3D shoots.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

I am trying gold tip pro series 22's fletched with blazer x2 for 3D this year.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I like using 4 vanetec 2.25 swifts on my triple x's


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

schmel_me said:


> For xcutters or larger shafts I really like blazers with 2 degree offset and helical. There are a ton of shooters,pros as well that shoot blazers w/xcutters. If you want a low profile vane the bohning 2.5" xvanes are a good choice for large shafts. Run as much point weight up front you can to get the speed you want will help them fly better for too.


Great advice!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

I use flex fletch flashs on my x-cutters and they fly fantastic.


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

on a large diameter shaft I use bohning x vanes, on smaller shafts I use the x2 blazers. Have had equal success with both.


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

AAE Max Hunter on X Cutters and my hunting shafts, I like having one vane for everything and this works for me indoor outdoor and hunting and I haven't found it to affect my arrow speed enough to over come the extra "steering" at 3d yardage, if I took shots past 50 yards I my rethink it.


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm using standard blazers with a little bit of a right offset and they do great on fat shafts


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Don't see a ton of people using them, but I tried AAE Pro Max vanes on my BEA Challengers last season and loved them. The quality of these vanes surpasses most that I have tried, besides that they look cool. I run them in 4 fletch on my Challengers and have had many compliments on how clean my arrow flight is. While I know it's not a "long range" group, here is a nice group from 60 yds last summer.


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

creed dave said:


> I am trying gold tip pro series 22's fletched with blazer x2 for 3D this year.


I had great luck with this setup. I used the Blazer Helix jig too. Worked great.


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

i run 1.8 3D duravanes, 1.75 easton diamonds, or 1.75 Duravane fusion. no steer difference i can see. all run on a fatboy.


----------



## codzilla86 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have done countless hours of research and testing with the xcutters to get them to fly perfect and here is what I settled on was the best: when building these arrows you needto really focus on you fOC " front of center" ! I played arounf withdifferenet pointweights and vanes and the best combination was180 grains in the front with2 in quick spins inthe rear! Ialso use pin knockswith the lightest nocks I could put on them! That brought my foc up 15.47 and they fly like bullets! That being said there are other variables that go into the flight of your arrow such as draw weight and shaft spine! But just keep playing with themand ul find the sweet spot! Good luck


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I use blazers x2 for outdoors and feathers for indoors. 
Cam across this article. Not exactly on topic but a good read nonetheless. 
http://www.trueflightfeathers.com/facts.htm


----------

